# Because no one can resist this much cute



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

In case anyone didn't know, Bolt is (according to Disney) a White German Shepherd. =) 

No one can resist the cuteness of a GSD.


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

Minnie gets me to play fetch with that look ALL the time! She has it mastered!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

CUTE! I still have to see that movie. 

I'm always amazed at the expressions my dogs learn over time to get maximum compliance from me. LOL!


----------



## Raizo (Sep 24, 2010)

^^ it's a really cute movie! You should definitely see it! I always grin whenever he calls the cat a "Degenerate Creature of Darkness".


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The Hamster is so AWESOME!!


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

LOL! That was so cute :wub:


----------

